# the differences between prewar and post war Huffmans



## 37fleetwood (Dec 24, 2007)

ok, I have finally gotten around to getting the post ready for those needing to tell the differences between the prewar and postwar Huffman frames.
First the seat tube clamp:
prewar




postwar



Next the upper rear fender attach point:
prewar



postwar


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 24, 2007)

next the lower fender attach point
prewar



postwar



next the rear drop out:
prewar



postwar


----------



## RAWHIDEROCKY (Feb 5, 2008)

*hUFFMAN pRE AND pOST war*

 GREAT INFO. and PICTURES
THANKS


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 18, 2008)

a few guys have recently been looking for info on huffmans so I thought this article might deserve a bump. 
Scott


----------



## Backpedaler (May 31, 2009)

*Thanks*

good article


----------



## Ted (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, this confirms the call you guys already gave me.


----------



## Digital_Angel_316 (Oct 30, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> next the lower fender attach point
> prewar
> 
> 
> ...




More missing or deleted PICS -- can they be posted to or attached to the site?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2014)

*Bump!*


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> *Bump!*




thanks. nice bump. I hope you post a good 1 Christmas Eve this year too!


----------

